
Google Maps for all non-free sites starts at $10,000 / year - herdrick
http://www.google.com/enterprise/maps/faq.html
======
Readmore
I read that it was fine to use the free one because it has less features and
ads. If you pay the fee you can disable the ads and use the extra features. I
don't think it's anything to worry about. If your site is big enough for
Google to notice and ask you to take down your google maps integration, you
have a good problem.

~~~
herdrick
"If your site is big enough for Google to notice... you have a good problem."

Exactly.

------
herdrick
Use of the regular free Google Maps API is not allowed for sites that aren't
available to the public free of charge.

"The Maps API is a free beta service, available for any web site that is free
to consumers. Please see the terms of use for more information" (from:
<http://www.google.com/apis/maps/> )

------
danielha
I wonder how this applies to sites that are free and publicly accessible but
also have charge-access premium features and areas.

